# Classic BBW Pin Ups for the troops



## drtardis (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen,

In the days of yesteryear, pilots and units would adorn their planes and units with faces and forms from home to show what they were fighting for. Additionally what would a barracks be with out the Pin Up from the magazines sent to troops to brighten their day. In the BBW community an talented artist has taken up this art form and turned it anew in the shape of Toil Girls. 

http://www.toilgirls.com/

I would bet that most of you have seen more than one example of this work. I am asking if we have any ladies on this board whom would take up the cause and have photos of them in a classic pin up pose, (no nudes please) and proudly display them in this thread to show our military members what they are truly missing back home and is worth defending. Please do describe your motivation and any messages deem fitting! Thank you for your support!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Dec 22, 2009)

Holy crap! That's such a cute idea.


----------



## drtardis (Dec 22, 2009)

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> Holy crap! That's such a cute idea.



Thank you for that. Please pass it on to those you know on this board. I believe this has some merit, and thank you for your comment!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## mel (Dec 22, 2009)

I think that is an awesome idea


----------



## mossystate (Dec 22, 2009)

And I am sure you have fellow soldiers who are straight women...yes? Even my Mom was a WAC during the first world war, and I know she was not into the cheesecake. Now, maybe you were just personally looking for eye candy. 


So...boys. For your country......remember all the women who are pining for the hot and saucy man meat that they are fighting for!

Take up the cause, boys! Some soldier looking at Dims right this minute, might be looking at your form, as she hunkers down in her bunk.

:bow:


----------



## drtardis (Dec 22, 2009)

mossystate said:


> And I am sure you have fellow soldiers who are straight women...yes? Even my Mom was a WAC during the first world war, and I know she was not into the cheesecake. Now, maybe you were just personally looking for eye candy.
> 
> 
> So...boys. For your country......remember all the women who are pining for the hot and saucy man meat that they are fighting for!
> ...



Ladies and Gentlemen let the games begin! Show what you got for a good cause!


----------



## Laura2008 (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's my effort to support the troops. 

View attachment Kimy-110609001.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 22, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> Here's my effort to support the troops.



*Very nice picture Laura*


----------



## Laura2008 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Very nice picture Laura*



Thanks Tony


----------



## VVET (Dec 22, 2009)

She's a Sargeant Major in the Marine Corps


----------



## drtardis (Dec 22, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> Here's my effort to support the troops.



Now thats what I am talking about! A classic beyond a doubt! Thank you for your support!


----------



## Kbbig (Dec 23, 2009)

This is awesome. One of my best friends is in the Air Force and he would totally get a kick out of this.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 23, 2009)

drtardis said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> In the days of yesteryear, pilots and units would adorn their planes and units with faces and forms from home to show what they were fighting for. Additionally what would a barracks be with out the Pin Up from the magazines sent to troops to brighten their day. In the BBW community an talented artist has taken up this art form and turned it anew in the shape of Toil Girls.
> 
> ...




OMG...this I would TOTALLLLLLLY do...if only I had an outfit and a good photographer who knew something about retouching a photo!


----------



## RJI (Dec 23, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> Here's my effort to support the troops.



Wow! just Wow!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 23, 2009)

What an awesome idea!

Be good sports, gentlemen, and pin one up for the women and the gay men of the Armed Forces!!!! What better way to give back at the holidays, guys?

Let's hear it for beefcake!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 23, 2009)

I have the opportunity to take a pic or 2 this weekend...I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## drtardis (Dec 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I have the opportunity to take a pic or 2 this weekend...I'll see what I can come up with



Thank you for your support and have a great holiday season!


----------



## electra99 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 25, 2009)

Great idea! I would love to try this but I have no creative pin up ideas coming to me lol. Laura and Electra you both look adorable!


----------



## drtardis (Dec 25, 2009)

electra99 said:


> Merry Christmas!



Absolutly stunning Milady!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 26, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thats a great idea!



your avatar already looks like part of a pin-up Missy..hehehe


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 27, 2009)

As promised. I knew this bikini would come in handy eventually.

PATRIOTIC and EVERYTHING... 

View attachment Bikini 8.jpg


View attachment Bikini 6.jpg


----------



## Tania (Dec 27, 2009)

Lookin' good, Jess.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> As promised. I knew this bikini would come in handy eventually.
> 
> PATRIOTIC and EVERYTHING...
> 
> ...



I vote for more straight hair/bikini pics.... yup, god bless america!


----------



## Mikey (Dec 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Very nice picture Laura*



Tony...Very nice is an understatement!!!


----------



## drtardis (Dec 28, 2009)

Mikey said:


> Tony...Very nice is an understatement!!!





mszwebs said:


> As promised. I knew this bikini would come in handy eventually.
> 
> PATRIOTIC and EVERYTHING...
> 
> ...



Doing your part and looking good doing it! Sexy!

Thank you.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Dec 28, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> Here's my effort to support the troops.



With the kind of support you're giving, where do I sign up to join?


----------



## Adrian (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW... is all I can say about the photos posted by mszwebs and Laura2008! Real dynamic beauty! -Adrian


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Dec 29, 2009)

Laura, Take it from this Navy Chief you look BEAUTIFUL!! The US NAVY salutes you sweety! Thanks, Paul



Laura2008 said:


> Here's my effort to support the troops.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Dec 29, 2009)

Electra, Take it from this Navy guy and fellow Jerseyan, you are WOW!!!
Thank you, Paul 



electra99 said:


> Merry Christmas!


----------



## Laura2008 (Dec 29, 2009)

drtardis said:


> Now thats what I am talking about! A classic beyond a doubt! Thank you for your support!



You're welcome and thank you for the compliment!



RJI said:


> Wow! just Wow!



Thanks:wubu:



NancyGirl74 said:


> Great idea! I would love to try this but I have no creative pin up ideas coming to me lol. Laura and Electra you both look adorable!



Thanks Nancy. I would love to see a pin up of you!



Mikey said:


> Tony...Very nice is an understatement!!!



Awww...the sweet things you say



Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> With the kind of support you're giving, where do I sign up to join?



LOL, thanks for the smile



Adrian said:


> WOW... is all I can say about the photos posted by mszwebs and Laura2008! Real dynamic beauty! -Adrian



Thank you Adrian!



pjbbwlvr said:


> Laura, Take it from this Navy Chief you look BEAUTIFUL!! The US NAVY salutes you sweety! Thanks, Paul



Paul, it was my pleasure. From the bottom of my heart thank you for keeping us safe.:kiss2:


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 29, 2009)

After seeing the pics in this thread, i've changed my stance on the war and I'd like to say loudly to the world:

AMERICA, F*CK YEAH!!!!!

Carry on


----------

